# pkg install samba36 does not install swat



## afreeb (Oct 2, 2014)

Hello,

Trying to install Samba 3.6.x via the pkg install method. When I do this it does not install swat. Is there a way to specify this option to enable it? I would much rather use this method as opposed to the ports build.

Thanks

Lou K

FreeBSD 9.3-RELEASE-p2


----------



## SirDice (Oct 2, 2014)

Packages are built using the default options. If you want to deviate from the default you will have to build from ports. There's no other way.


----------



## afreeb (Oct 3, 2014)

Thank you for your response. I just find it to be ridiculous that samba36 installs default without swat, like who the he$* doesn't use swat?! I mean i guess you don't "need" it but man it makes life simpler. I installed from ports and found that, yes, swat is off by default..

Thanks again

Lou


----------

